# rapid breathing



## jenmiller1977 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a 6 month old German Shepard puppy, after excersize his breathing is super heavy and rapid, lasts about an hour. Is that normal? He is not overweight.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes. Mine does it too. And he's 6 almost 7 months also. Sometimes he does it and he's just doing nothing. Especially if Im watching tv and Im trying to hear what their saying, he sits next to me breathing LOUD and fast. lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Remember a dog does not have an adequate way to cool down - his breathing /panting and the evaporation of drool is his way to let off excess heat... So plenty of cool water access is important..


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Perhaps he's too hot? I have a LSC and use wet towels and cool water to drink to help him cool down after exercising.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

My Hans does that too from time to time while in his crate or while riding in the truck. I think they just get themselfs worked up (at least when he's in the truck because he knows we're taking him somewhere to play).


----------



## Christieb24 (Nov 11, 2014)

jenmiller1977 said:


> I have a 6 month old German Shepard puppy, after excersize his breathing is super heavy and rapid, lasts about an hour. Is that normal? He is not overweight.


I also have a 7 month old GSD who is panting and breathing hard MOST of the time, whether he's playing or not. I've wondered myself if this is normal because he is especially 'panty' at night in his crate. He doesn't handle the heat well so he's not gonna be happy when our very pleasant 65-70 temps turn into 95-100 LOL


----------

